# FreeBSD on BeagleBoard Black



## VirGin (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello,

I am using Tim Kientzle's Crochet-FreeBSD script to generate a FreeBSD image file for the BeagleBone Black. At least I am attempting to. The process has failed repeatedly during some sort of UBoot patch phase. UBoot patch 5 is not applied and a message reflecting this is written to the console. Nothing appears in the logs to indicate failure that I can see.

I am using FBSD FreeBSD 9.1 via VirtualBox. The script is using FBSD FreeBSD-CURRENT located in a directory other than /usr/src. I have made the appropriate change in the configuration script.

Has anyone successfully used Crochet-FreeBSD to generate an image for BBB? If so, care to share?


-V-


----------



## VirGin (Oct 29, 2013)

Update:

With a little help from Tim I have been able to create images without an issue. However, I cannot tell if it is booting properly. When I try to connect via the serial debug connection after booting from FreeBSD I get nothing via the terminal. The BeagleBone Black's lights are not all on, so I do not know if it even booted. I cannot SSH to it because I do not know the default IP. Does anyone know what the default IP address should be? Right now, I am stuck. I have the FreeBSD image but cannot access it.

I would appreciate any help.

Update:

I misspoke (well, mistyped). When I am booting FreeBSD from the MicroSD, the power light illuminates. None of the status lights do. But I do not know if they are supposed to when I boot FreeBSD.

Update:

When I boot FreeBSD on the BBBlack by inserting the SD, holding the button near the SD slot until the power light illuminates, no other lights are on. When I insert the SD and power on the BBB, I get the power light and three of the status lights. They are all solid.


----------



## lakona (Nov 1, 2013)

*ARP to get IP/MAC addresses*



			
				VirGin said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> With a little help from Tim I have been able to create images without an issue. However, I cannot tell if it is booting properly. When I try to connect via the serial debug connection after booting from FreeBSD I get nothing via the terminal. The BeagleBone Black's lights are not all on, so I do not know if it even booted. I cannot SSH to it because I do not know the default IP. Does anyone know what the default IP address should be? Right now, I am stuck. I have the FreeBSD image but cannot access it.



You can do an ARP request to get the IP and MAC addresses of devices on your network with the following command: `arp -a`.


----------



## spottedhaggis (Dec 9, 2013)

I don*'*t suppose you would be willing to share the image created so I can test it on my Black as well?


----------



## VirGin (Jan 4, 2014)

@spottedhaggis: Do you still need/want an image?


----------



## VirGin (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi *p*eople,

I am still having an issue using SSH to connect to the BBB running FreeBSD. I can SSH to other hosts connected to the network so I am sure it is not due to routing/firewall issues. When connected to the BBB via serial debug, I can SSH to localhost. 

What do I need to configure/change in FreeBSD on the BBB to allow SSH from other devices?

Thanx Thanks in Advance.

-V-


----------



## tingo (Jan 10, 2014)

Can you ping the BeagleBoard machine from other hosts on your network?
Can you ping other hosts from the BeagleBoard machine? (when connected via serial)


----------



## VirGin (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello Tingo,

Thank you for the reply.

Yes. I am able to ping the BBB from other hosts:
Yes. I am able to ping other hosts from the BBB.

I was even able to SSH to another host from the BBB.

I am not able to SSH to the BBB from other hosts.


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2014)

So what happens? If you try to ssh from another host to the BB, does it time out?
Do you get any messages in the logs on the BB?


----------



## VirGin (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Tingo,

Using Putty from a Win8 box I get a message stating that the connection had been closed.


----------



## tingo (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you changed the sshd config on the BBB? 
Are you certain that sshd is listening to your network interface?


----------



## Tenkawa (Feb 14, 2014)

Check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file for the UsePrivilegeSeparation line. If it*'*s set to sandbox I believe that will need to be changed due to a recent change made.


----------



## VirGin (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Tenkawa,

hahahahaha.
What timing.

I *just* did that and it worked. 
I had found this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 06605.html. The author mentions changing UsePrivilegeSeparation to no. After making this change I was able to SSH to FreeBSD on the BeagleBone Black from another device.
I will check from a second device just to be sure.

I have made a note in my @todo to research what this configuration parameter means, what the options are and what effects the various options have.

I appreciate your answer even though I had just found it.


-V-


----------



## Oko (Feb 15, 2014)

VirGin said:
			
		

> Has anyone successfully used Crochet-FreeBSD to generate an image for BBB? If so, care to share?
> 
> 
> -V-


I am not sure if this is going to help you but OpenBSD is ported to BBB. You might want to check CVS and how it is done.


----------

